# Thornless Honeylocust?



## HJsimpson (Nov 4, 2011)

This morning i finally got out to cut again without rain. My first 2 loads where ash and my third was what appears to be honey locust. The bark and everything else including bean pods says it is but no thorns anywhere. If it is that would be great because i really like to burn it but hate the thorns.
Also found out a full load of it is alot heavier then the loads of ash so had to drive a little slower on the way home.
Also here is a little advice. If you are stradling the handles of your wheelbarrow full of wood DO NOT unload all the wood in the back first when its on a slight incline :bug:  Good way to split the boys up.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 4, 2011)

Cute truck. Somehow that barn in the back and that truck just don't quite go together. Now if it were parked in a subdivision I could understand.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 4, 2011)

There is a thornless honeylocust.  If it has pods,  that's probably what you got.  Catalpa has pods too.

Matt


----------



## HJsimpson (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a small Catalpa in the yard and the pods are smaller but that may because the tree is small but the worms make great fishing bait. The big limb has been down a while but the part still standing didnt have thorns and neither did the other ones near by.
Didnt realize my truck had to match my barns or live in a subdivision to have a nice truck lol.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Nov 4, 2011)

That sure does look like thornless HL.  I've never had the "pleasure" of dealing with the thorny kind.


----------



## scotvl (Nov 4, 2011)

I got a half cord last week, one word............ HEAVY.


----------



## maxed_out (Nov 4, 2011)

thumbs up, good stuff.


----------



## iod0816 (Nov 4, 2011)

Def honey locust, real heavy. Splits great except for the knots and limb formations! Got about a little less than a cord in the storms this year up in MA. Tons of it locally. Dries (for me at least) faster than oak but not that fast.


----------



## bioman (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like black locust in my part of the woods. very good wood ! honey locust here is full of thorns. flat tires forever.


----------



## scotvl (Nov 5, 2011)

iodonnell said:
			
		

> Def honey locust, real heavy. Splits great except for the knots and limb formations! Got about a little less than a cord in the storms this year up in MA. Tons of it locally. Dries (for me at least) faster than oak but not that fast.



do you think it will be ready for jan-feb 2013 if split now and how does it burn? (high heat, last over night?) thanks.


----------



## HJsimpson (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes very heavy. Mine was dead fall so when i split it, which does split nice by hand except the knotty parts was at 28% on the MM. For me it rates close to black locust in terms of heat and overnights. As for the thorns on the previous honey locust we have cut they are a nightmare. We cut 6 down one time in a cow pasture and when we went back the next day the cows rubbed all the thorns off which made it nice but they were still on the ground.


----------



## chvymn99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yep, sure looks like Honey Locust.  Both varieties available, thorny and thornless.  I'm not sure how it will burn, just got some myself this year.  Looking forward to it for next year.


----------



## scotvl (Nov 5, 2011)

HJsimpson said:
			
		

> Yes very heavy. Mine was dead fall so when i split it, which does split nice by hand except the knotty parts was at 28% on the MM. For me it rates close to black locust in terms of heat and overnights. As for the thorns on the previous honey locust we have cut they are a nightmare. We cut 6 down one time in a cow pasture and when we went back the next day the cows rubbed all the thorns off which made it nice but they were still on the ground.



thanks I can get a couple more cords of it, since you've burnt it before would it be ok to have it as the majority of my next years supply. After reading the thread on black locust being hard to deal with I don't know if I should over do it with the honey locust.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 5, 2011)

There is no difference in the color,weight,hardness,strength,burning qualities or workability of thornless vs. the thorny kind which is more common 'in the wild'.

Equally primo stuff,well worth any effort you put out in harvesting.Rough on chains & sawmill blades though,almost as bad as Hickory.


----------



## krex1010 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep there are thorny and thornless honey locust, the best way to be sure it's honey locust is go try and break off some of that flaky bark, if it seems freakishly strong you have honey locust .( oh btw you have honey locust) great stuff!


----------



## CTYank (Nov 7, 2011)

scotvl said:
			
		

> HJsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, over-do it. Keep your chains sharp. Good to over-do it, drying it, too. You'll savor it in mid-winter.


----------



## scotvl (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info CTY, I can store 6 cords on my city property and it's full now, 1 cord fresh honeylocust mullbery mix, 1 cord ash,  1-1/2 cord sugar maple, 2 cords Norway maple and a half cord of red oak. As I use it up this winter I'll keep filling the empty spaces with honeylocust.


----------

